# Pièces détachées



## mmx01 (12 Mars 2005)

Bonjour Joyeux Macutilisateurs !

Peut être l'un d'entre vous pourra-t-il me dépanner.
Très stupidement, j'ai fait tomber mon PowerBook G4 Titanium par terre !
Dégats : coque abimée, lecteur DVD-CD hs, mais, ce qui est le plus grave, écran rendu au 4/5ème inutilisable (j'ai l'impression d'avoir une grosse tache d'encre ...)
Alors voilà, je cher à trouver un écran - d'occasion si possible - à un prix compétition.
Avez-vous des pistes ?

Merci http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=39#


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mars 2005)

Pour l'occasion, tape dans les petites annonces, ici ou ailleurs, voir sur eBay.
Pour les pièces détachées neuves, voir ici par exemple..
Mais tu vas vite te rendre compte que ce n'est pas une bonne opération financière.
Si tu veux continuer à l'utiliser quand même, le plus simple est encore d'y brancher un écran externe.


----------



## mmx01 (13 Mars 2005)

Merci de ta réponse, c'est effectivement ce que j'ai fait : brancher le portable sur un écran, mais le problème c'est qu'ainsi je le transforme en ordi de bureau.
Tu penses que cela ne vaut pas le coup de changer l'écran ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (13 Mars 2005)

mmx01 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Joyeux Macutilisateurs !
> 
> Peut être l'un d'entre vous pourra-t-il me dépanner.
> Très stupidement, j'ai fait tomber mon PowerBook G4 Titanium par terre !
> ...



Sinon, tu peux toujours aller faire un tour ici :
- http://www.powerbookmedic.com/
- http://www.pbparts.com/

J'ai déjà commandé sur powerbookmedic.com. Fiable, et rapide. RAS.

Maintenant, je ne sais pas si ça vaut vraiment le coup de réparer l'écran de ton Titanium...


----------



## mmx01 (13 Mars 2005)

c'est donc si cher que ça ?

Bon je vais aller voir sur les sites indiqués

En tout cas, merci


----------

